# Any PMs in this old memory?



## powerbuy (Jul 25, 2008)

I have several boxes of old DIMMS from early PCs, all of which have the silvery colored connectors (tin?) as opposed to the gold on more modern memory. I am positing a few pictures to detail a small sample of what I have. I currently have roughly 184 pounds of this material. Any PMs in these?


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 25, 2008)

Powerbuy,

Welcome to the forum,

There are several threads already posted that have discussed this type of memory and others. The yields have been posted for the gold plated variety.

Here's a search link to the topic:

Memory Stick Evolving Search Link

The above link comes directly out of my Rough Guide to the Forum, a quick, at your fingertips, quick search document which evolves as the forum evolves. You can find this guide in the Guided Tour link in my signature line below every post I've ever made. 

I wish more people would use it as it took me several weeks to develop and I still modify it on occassion. It gives you up to the second searches of the complete forum post history.

Enjoy,

Steve


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jul 25, 2008)

There are some excellent posts in "Memory Stick Evolving Search Link ".


----------



## powerbuy (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank you! That was helpful..... not sure how I missed those posts previously.....


----------

